# Walstad Dry Start Method



## Fabio Perini (27 Feb 2022)

Good Afternoon Everyone,

I was wondering if someone could share what kind of soil would be best (available in the UK) to start a low tech tank with the Dry Start Method advocated by Diana Walstad.

Many thanks in advance for your kind attention.

Cheers,
Fabio


----------



## Kelvin12 (1 Mar 2022)

Surprised no one has chimed in here.   I haven't  had any experience in dry start but can't  you use organic potting mix to get the same result.    I am a Walstead fan myself and use the system in my tanks.   Just avoid added wetting agents and additional added fertalizers.  I actually use an orchid organic mix.   Can't imgine anything more delicate than orchids.

I am in AU so can't  recommend a brand.  

Dirk


----------



## AlecF (1 Mar 2022)

People commonly suggest John Innes no 3. I added in some clay, a little peat, some zeolite, for "flavour". Mine was topped off with sand, but I'm unsure how that would work with a dry start.


----------



## dw1305 (1 Mar 2022)

Hi all,
Welcome back @Fabio Perini. I still often refer to your <"_Corydoras_ in hard water"> thread 


AlecF said:


> People commonly suggest John Innes no 3.


Personally I'd go for something with <"fewer nutrients in it">. Is <"pyo soil"> a possibility? <"I like molehills">. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## AlecF (1 Mar 2022)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> Welcome back @Fabio Perini. I still often refer to your <"_Corydoras_ in hard water"> thread
> 
> Personally I'd go for something with <"fewer nutrients in it">. Is <"pyo soil"> a possibility? <"I like molehills">.
> ...


I grew up with gardener parents who hated moles but knew the value of molehills. You are always good at making tings simple Darrel, and reminding us that an aquarium is just a bowl of nature. I liked being a chef adding lots of special ingredients, but the idea of simply using molehill earth is genius.


----------



## dw1305 (1 Mar 2022)

Hi all,


AlecF said:


> You are always good at making tings simple Darrel, and reminding us that an aquarium is just a bowl of nature.


No, I'm just lazy, <"tight with my money"> and I always follow the <"path of least resistance"> if I can. 

I am lucky in that I've got (probably had these days) a really good memory, so I tend to remember when things went <"horribly wrong in the past"> and I make sure that I don't revisit that particular disaster.

<"A KISS solution"> or <"_if it ain't broke don't fix it_"> are always my starting points.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Fabio Perini (3 Mar 2022)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> Welcome back @Fabio Perini. I still often refer to your <"_Corydoras_ in hard water"> thread
> 
> Personally I'd go for something with <"fewer nutrients in it">. Is <"pyo soil"> a possibility? <"I like molehills">.
> ...


Hello Darrel,
Apologies for the delay in answering. 
It’s a great pleasure to hear from you again and a great honour to hear you refer to the Corydoras’ thread, I’m glad people might find it useful.

Thanks very much for your suggestions which are always remarkable!
Cheers,
Fa


----------



## Ajm200 (11 Mar 2022)

I used John Innes No 3 in tanks I started recently.  All have had crazy growth.  Didn’t bother with DSM.

I have a standard daylight bulb in a desk lamp over one of the small tanks and the hairgrass carpet  filled in in less than a month.   I had no budget for these tanks and used plants rescued from my old low tech deep tank so hadn’t been in optimal growing condition before replanting


----------



## ScareCrow (11 Mar 2022)

I collected leaf mould from a local beech/oak forest, added about 50% cat litter to make the structure more open and added miraclegro slow release fertiliser. Crypts seem to have enjoyed it.


----------



## Wookii (11 Mar 2022)

I saw this stuff the other day. I'm not sure if its more 'ecologically sound' than peat from peat bogs - it's descriptions suggests it might be, and it sounds like it could be a good nutrient base layer.









						ProRep Sedge Peat, 10 Litre
					

ProRep Sedge Peat, 10 Litre



					www.internetreptile.com


----------



## Konsa (11 Mar 2022)

Wookii said:


> I saw this stuff the other day. I'm not sure if its more 'ecologically sound' than peat from peat bogs - it's descriptions suggests it might be, and it sounds like it could be a good nutrient base layer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi 
I use it in my Tarantula enclosures. 
It seems good enough. Its not too fine all arround and has some clay like bits and small stones in it.It comes moist in the bag.
You always give me ideas on here and I  have empty tanks in storage. 😆 
Regards Konstantin


----------



## ScareCrow (11 Mar 2022)

Konsa said:


> Hi
> I use it in my Tarantula enclosures.
> It seems good enough. Its not too fine all arround and has some clay like bits and small stones in it.It comes moist in the bag.
> You always give me ideas on here and I  have empty tanks in storage. 😆
> Regards Konstantin


I'd be interested to see how it goes. They cut sedge peat near to where my parents live and it's very cheap.


----------



## Fabio Perini (4 Apr 2022)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> Welcome back @Fabio Perini. I still often refer to your <"_Corydoras_ in hard water"> thread
> 
> Personally I'd go for something with <"fewer nutrients in it">. Is <"pyo soil"> a possibility? <"I like molehills">.
> ...


Hi Darrel,

Finally managed to get some molehills from Holmwood Common in the Surrey Hills… it took a while…😀

I’m in two minds about what to use to separate the dirt from the sand cap. I’ve seen Tim Harrison’s article and he uses greenhouse shading cover, however that’s pretty expensive for a big roll of which I will ever only use half a metre…

At the local garden centre they sell a couple of products which might work and you can get just what you need. One is this:





And the other is a white fleece cover which the guys at Maidenhead Aquatics in the same garden centre say they’ve used successfully in a lovely tank they have had setup for many years.

Any thoughts?

Thanks very much!

Cheers,
Fabio


----------



## ScareCrow (5 Apr 2022)

I use the reusable drawstring fruit bags you can get at supermarkets. I got mine from Lidl, I think they were 49p for two. While they hold soil very well, I've not had any make it to the surface even when uprooting plants. I have found that one crypt has struggled to root through the fine mesh. The same crypt has struggled in general though so might not be related to the mesh size and all the others have been fine.

Next time I'll probably use something like these filter media bags if I can find some with smaller mesh size. 1.6mm seems a bit too coarse and would probably allow the soil through.


----------



## Kelvin12 (6 Apr 2022)

I would think using a mesh would be a problem when removing older deep rooted plants.    It must pull the mesh up and disturb the top levels of substrate.   Deep roots make a mess normally when pulled.  

Dirk


----------

